# From the Guv'nor Owners' Group FB Page



## jimbo53 (Nov 26, 2019)

Stunning what looks to be a custom build. No info on the bike but serious eye candy.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Nov 26, 2019)

Nice sculpting, it deserves either different tyres, or scrub all the reflection tape and words off those, can be done, would look finished IMO.


----------



## PfishB (Nov 26, 2019)

Bit of steampunk going on .  Interesting aesthetic.


----------



## Chuck S (Nov 26, 2019)

I think that may be the coolest bike I have seen


----------



## 1motime (Nov 26, 2019)

Jewelry!


----------



## Barto (Nov 26, 2019)

Wow, clean, great detail.


----------



## Mr.RED (Nov 27, 2019)

This looks like something built by Ascari bikes but I could be wrong. A very beautiful build.


----------



## hopkintonbike (Nov 28, 2019)

I don't think I have ever seen a $30K machine until today.


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 28, 2019)

ru
					

Tomomi Sakuba's Art works



					www.t-s-k-b.com


----------

